

Ask HN: big data sets to play around with? - zxcvvcxz

I want to gain some experience programming some machine learning techniques with large data sets. Something for fun like trying to predict the stock market, etc.<p>Does anyone know of some relatively accessible sets of large data that one could get a hold of for free? Anything like past financial history, to tweets or facebook posts, whatever.<p>Cheers
======
byoung2
<http://aws.amazon.com/publicdatasets/> is a good place to start

------
mindcrime
Just go to this Quora question, you'll find tons of answers to this question:

[http://www.quora.com/Data/Where-can-I-get-large-datasets-
ope...](http://www.quora.com/Data/Where-can-I-get-large-datasets-open-to-the-
public)

And don't forget <http://commoncrawl.org>

------
fendrak
Infochimps hosts lots of free data sets:

[http://www.infochimps.com/search?view=list&price_categor...](http://www.infochimps.com/search?view=list&price_category=free&has_categories=&dataset_type=&order=balanced&tags=&query=)

------
ch00ey
<http://buzzdata.com/content/>

They have TONS of free open data sets that you can play aound with.

------
Pyrodogg
Why not try joining in a competition while you're learning?

<http://www.kaggle.com/>

